
Human Password Manager v0.1 - n1000
https://github.com/nheeren/humanpass/blob/master/README.md
======
Tomte
The salt is nasty to remember, the position of the salt is nasty to
remember... just use the "XKCD scheme" or Diceware and get on with your life.

